# Was bringt mir....



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (7. März 2009)

Hallo leute

Ich habe momentan ein kleinens finanzieles polster das ich in meinen pc investieren wollte 

Aktuell: Intel P4 540 3.20 Ghz
2x1 Gb ddr Ram
Ati Radeon 3600 HD

so jeder der sich mit der matierie auskennt weiss das ist schlecht! ^^ ich habe ursprünglich geplant mir folgende sachen zuzulegen 

Athlon X2 6000+, 2x2 GB OCZ Platinum DDR2-1066 und ein entschprechendes Board das ich mir noch näher aussuchen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Graka müsste also noch eine weile halten.
jetzt die Frage Werde ich in WoW einen deutlichen unterschied spüren?

Erstmal muss ich sagen das ich Windows XP 32bit benutze.. also die 4gb ram nicht voll nutzen kann.. ich habe gedacht (bitte verbessert michw enn ich falsch liege) das ich dadurch das ich den dual-channel betrieb benutzen kann mehr von den 4gb habe als von 2 klar geht leistung verloren aber ich wollte in der sicht zukunftsweisend denken (ich werde mir sicher W7 ansehen wenns denn kommt und auch darauf umsteigen was iwann unausweichlich ist, und dann würden auch die 4gb supportet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Einstellungen sind momentan alle auf max abgesehen vom SChatten der auf der niedrigsten stufe ist ausserdem benutze ich keine kantengklätung... das soll sich ändern .. mein wunsch ist genau gesagt im durchschnitt auf 60fps+ zu kommen mit min 4x kantenglättung (lieber 8) und schatten auf max 

(auflösung ist 1680x1050)

ist das mit den komponenten drin?


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (7. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht wie das mit der Graka aussieht aber eigentlich müsste das locker drin sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Frage: Wie viel willst du für deinen neuen Pc ausgeben? ^^

Lg euer Æro ^.^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (7. März 2009)

Graka und CPU sind für WoW weitgehend unbedeutend, wenn Du wirklich was spüren willst: 4 GB Ram + Vista 64. Hat bei mir die Frameraten verdoppelt (und in Städten vervierfacht).


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (7. März 2009)

von wollen is da keine rede ich habe 220-250 euro zu verfügung ich hab das durchgerechnet und die 3 sachen werden passen wobei ich mir aber nicht 100% bei dem mb sicher bin weil das noch nicht feststeht

nope vista is nich ^^


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (7. März 2009)

Ja denn ich würds auf jeden Fall machen ^^
Ich werd mir demnächst auch nen neuen Pc zulegen kann dir nur die W7 Beta (32 Bit) raten das läuft eigentlich ganz stabil kriegst sogar nen kostenloses Antivir und Wow lief da auch flüssiger als auf meinem (vermülltem) Xp (auch 32 Bit).
Wie Technocrat schon sagte das meiste hängt eh am Ram von daher wirds schon gehn musst nur schauen ob deine Komponenten auf das neue Mainboard passen oder eben auf das alte.

Lg ^^


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (7. März 2009)

naja einen am2 prozzi auf nem 775 board wird nix^^ ausserdem supportet das alte board nur ddr1 muss also definitiv ausgetauscht werden... ich muss mir ein gutes am2 board was mit dd2-1066 klarkommt

naja ne beta von nem os als main os zu benutzen weiss ja nich ^^


----------



## Arkanoss (7. März 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht was du hast außer der Graka und en bissl mehr ramm brauchste doch nich....

Ich hab selber nur nen P4 (3.2 GHZ)(single core)/ Ati Radeon 2600 HD pro (512 ram) / und 4 gig AB bei nem sytsem mit vista 32... und ich kann selbst neuste title wie Gta 4 oder 
Empire: Total War auf full details zocken.... das einzige ist das ich eben nur ne aufösung von 1280x1024 habe aber das ist nicht schlimm.. solange der spaß da ist ..

also frage ich mich warum du unbedingt nen dualcore brauchst?  WoW läuft zumindestens müsste es bei dir flüssig laufen ....tut es ja bei mia auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber jedem das seine... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (7. März 2009)

ja es geht auch nicht nur um wow nur wollte ich wissen ob ich deutliche verbesserungen spüre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein P4 is sugar ein 2 kerner xD meint zumindest everest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der sprung von ner1280er auflösung auf 1680 is schon ein ganzes stückchen was deutlich reccourcen verbraucht..(kommt mir jedenfalls so vor)
ich hab nen Samsung t220 als monitor (den ich ganz schön nice finde) und den nicht voll auszunutzen liegt mir nicht ^^


----------



## Arkanoss (7. März 2009)

ok das mit dem monitor is klar aber ich hab auch nen 29 tft aber mir reichen bei games eben die 1280x1024 pixel ... bei filmen ists dann schon anderst da muss es RUMSEN ^^

aber für games reicht dein pc austattung bis ende nächstes jahr noch komplett aus ... ich werd mir auch erst wenn Arcania a gothic tale raus kommt nen neuen pc zu legen weil es sich dann zwechs game anforderung auch lohnt... aber vorher never nicht...


----------



## cazimir (7. März 2009)

Also ich hab den Umstieg von einen Pentium D 2x3GHz auf einen Core2Duo 2x 1,86GHz extrem gespürt. Sollte beim AMD ähnlich sein.

PS: "Graka und CPU sind für WoW weitgehend unbedeutend" war einmal. Es beansprucht mittlerweile beides recht stark.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall neu installieren! An die Windows7Beta kommst du im Moment kostenlos dran. Empfehlen würde ich dir aber Vista64 inkl. SP1 (2 schon draussen?).

Deinen 60fps+ Schnitt wirst du in Raids wohl nicht halten können. Aber in normalen Umgebungen sollte es durchaus zu schaffen sein.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (7. März 2009)

> Also ich hab den Umstieg von einen Pentium D 2x3GHz auf einen Core2Duo 2x 1,86GHz extrem gespürt. Sollte beim AMD ähnlich sein.


ich hoffe positiv?^^


> An die Windows7Beta kommst du im Moment kostenlos dran. Empfehlen würde ich dir aber Vista64 inkl. SP1 (2 schon draussen?).


Klar is die beta gratis aber das tatsächlich als standard os zu nutzen weiss ja nich... kann man in den bootloader eig zusätzlich xp schreiben? oder is das iwie ganz strange gesichert?? aja muss michd a ma informieren vll pack ich mit die beta doch auf die kiste

zu vista... naja das würde quasi geld kosten, und die alternative zu geld bezahlen wird hier sicher nicht erörtert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Deinen 60fps+ Schnitt wirst du in Raids wohl nicht halten können. Aber in normalen Umgebungen sollte es durchaus zu schaffen sein.


jo das is auch alles was ich wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (7. März 2009)

={Lighting schrieb:


> ich hoffe positiv?^^


Auf jeden fall ^^
Vor allem bei Raids. In der freien Welt solala.



={Lighting schrieb:


> Klar is die beta gratis aber das tatsächlich als standard os zu nutzen weiss ja nich... kann man in den bootloader eig zusätzlich xp schreiben? oder is das iwie ganz strange gesichert?? aja muss michd a ma informieren vll pack ich mit die beta doch auf die kiste


Theoretisch ja. Sollte automatisch in den Bootloader geschrieben werden. Allerdings hab ich es selbst noch nicht gemacht, also kann ich dir es nicht versichern.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (7. März 2009)

ma ne frage.. von microsoft aus is der download der beta eingestellt hat wer nen link zu ner torrent datei oder ähnlichem damit ich noch an die beta komme? nen key hab ich

aso deutsche 32 bit version pls^^


----------



## Tünnemann72 (7. März 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Graka und CPU sind für WoW weitgehend unbedeutend, wenn Du wirklich was spüren willst: 4 GB Ram + Vista 64. Hat bei mir die Frameraten verdoppelt (und in Städten vervierfacht).



Ähm .. nicht ganz richtig: Es müsste heissen Graka ist für WoW unbedeutend ... die CPU ist schon ordentlich beansprucht, da  (soweit ich gehört habe) nicht unerhebliche Teile der Engine CPU- Work only sind ..ansonsten hast du recht.


----------



## Baader85 (7. März 2009)

Wenn um ein OS geht, such dir nen Studenten, die meisten Unis haben Vertrag mit MS und als Student hab ich XP Pro und Vista Buisness für umme bekommen


----------



## Regesas (7. März 2009)

Also wenn du ein gutes Preiswertes Mainboard suchst, guck mal bei Asus das P5Q Mainboard.


----------



## poTTo (7. März 2009)

Regesas schrieb:


> Also wenn du ein gutes Preiswertes Mainboard suchst, guck mal bei Asus das P5Q Mainboard.



lol, mal gelesen was er für ein system bauen will, AMD also sockel am2 und kein so 775 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...

moin moin,

also du willst deinen SingleCore P4 in Rente schicken und dir ein AMD DualCore System zusammen bauen, deine 3600er ATI ist bestimmt noch auf AGP geslottet, richtig? Und was willst du bitte mit 1066er RAM, für den X2 reicht locker 800er Speicher aus, außerdem sparst du da noch bei. Weiterhin brauchst du ein MainBoard mit Sockel AM2 was aber noch einen AGP Port bereitstellt, oO sehr selten.

Oder irre ich mich und dein P4 system hat schon PCIex ? klär uns mal bitte auf! 

Dein Budget beträgt max 250.- EUR, hmpf spar lieber noch ein 1-2 Monate so das du auf 350-400 EUR kommst.

So ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht und auf Alternate ein paar Preise gecheckt, rausgekommen ist folgendes :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit fährste wesentlich besser als mit dem Krüppelzeuch was du aktuell vorhats mit deiner alten Grafikkarte.

Alternate halt nur weils schnell geht, günstiger gehts bei mindfactory etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß
#poTTo


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (7. März 2009)

das asus is aber ein 757 sockel board oder? also intel only? wollte nämlich eig von intel weg auf amd^^


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (7. März 2009)

Also ich bin achon auf pcie und meine 3600 hd sitzt auch auf diesem slot

die 1066 ddrs wollte ich haben damit ich sie wenn ich das übernächste mal (wohl erst zu weihnachten oder so) aufrüste den speicher nicht mehr austauschen muss (mir ist grade klar geworden das ich aber vermutlich dann auf ddr3 will deswegen ist alles bisher erwähnte nichtig und ich glaube das ich mit den 800er besser fahre xD ^^

also ein board mit am2 sockel pcie und ddr 800 ... als beispiel "MSI K9N Neo-F V"X" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur dann halt günstig und leistungstark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deine zusammenstellung ist eig schon sehr gut nur das die graka noch nen monat warten müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (7. März 2009)

die 3600er würd ich trotzdem in Rente schicken, kannst ja ein zwei monate später immer noch tun, weil die hat ja nun PCIex.

naja was ich funny find du bist der erst intel user der freiwillig uaf amd zurück will, hab selber jahrelang amd system gehabt und gebaut und bin vor nem 3/4 Jahr auf intel geswitcht, hab mein 4800X2 gegen ein E8400er system getauscht und bin mehr als nur zufrieden ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man dich auf intel übberreden könnte versuch folgende komponenten :

E8400 cpu (ca. 160.-)
P5Q pro (ca. 90 .-)
Kingston HX 4GB DDR2 800 (50.-)

-------------------------------------

sind 300.-also nur 50.- mehr, aber der 8400er ist doppelt so leistungsfähig als der olle 6000X2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> sind 300.-also nur 50.- mehr, aber der 8400er ist doppelt so leistungsfähig als der olle 6000X2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja doppelt vielleicht nicht...aber der Unterschied beträgt ca. 60% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (7. März 2009)

naja der 6000+ hat sich halt jaaaahre lang bewährt ^^ das problem ist das geld... ich hätte auch viel lieber nen quad in meinem rechner aber dafür hab ich als schüler einfach nicht die mittel

(ich pfeife hab mir vorgestern die Roccat Kone und das/den/die Taito gekauft (Maus und mauspad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) bin auch zufrieden mit aber hätte eher in die hardware stecken sollen die kohle ^^


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2009)

_Hör auf poTTo :-)_


----------



## poTTo (7. März 2009)

jop stimmt schon, auf jedenfall ist die am2 plattform rausgeschmissenes geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spar lieber noch 50 eur zusammen, glaub mir ist echt besser !


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (7. März 2009)

argh ich bin jung ich bin ungeduldig-.- ob ich das schaffe xD
aber erstmal vielen dank für deine tipps und auch an alle anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also dann ein quad soll es sein ^^


----------



## Falathrim (7. März 2009)

Umtauschen?

Und die Bewährung ist egal, der 6000+ ist schon seit den ersten Core 2 Duos auf dem Abstellgleis....würd Intel mal die Preise für den E6600 drücken wär das 100% die Referenz. Die Core 2 Duos haben eine sehr viel bessere Architektur als die alten Athlon X2-Gurken (Energieeffizienz usw...) Erst mit dem Phenom II ist AMD endlich wieder konkurrenzfähig geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Pentium 4 war seinerzeit eine Katastrophe ohnegleichen, dagegen waren die AMDs die Erleuchtung, aber mit C2D hat sich das Blatt gewendet. Also: 

Kone umtauschen, MX518 wieder anschließen und ab zum C2D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (7. März 2009)

was heisst mx518 wieder anschliessen .. wenn ich die gehabt hätte wär mir die kone nochn paar monate egal xD ich hab vorher mit ner ollen office mouse gezockt ... eine kabellose schrottmaus die jetzt im vergleich zur kone quasi ne tonne wiegt... was vorallem in css unvorteilhaft ist...

naja zu ganzen planung ich hätte dann immernoch ne schrott graka die ich in den nächsten 1-2 monaten nicht ändern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamirbankatu (7. März 2009)

={Lighting schrieb:


> also ein board mit am2 sockel pcie und ddr 800 ... als beispiel "MSI K9N Neo-F V"X"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig - DDR-800 Ram reicht für nen Athlon X2 vollkommend - und richtig - die nächste Generation wird dann wohl DDR3 RAM nutzen - lohnt sich also auch nicht hier in die Zukunft zu investieren.

Bin hier selber mit WOW von einem Single-Core auf Dual-Core umgestiegen und das merkt man doch deutlich. Und zwar weniger bei den max. FPS - die werden immer noch primär durch die Graka begrenzt - sonder gerade da, wo es bei mir bisher zu Perf-Einbrüchen kam: In Raids, wenn's richtig rund geht - bei(m) Massenschlachten im BG - oder in den Hauptstädten.

Hier musste der eine Core bisher die ganze Umgebungsinteraktion und deine eigenen Aktionen bearbeiten, so dass es spürbar zu Verzögerungen kam - der Dual-Core hat gerade diese Einbrüche sehr deutlich entschärft.


----------

